# Yet another De-rimming project/questions



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey all,

Thinking about de-rimming my 20g long. Been reading up on it and have seen plenty of "NO!"'s but then plenty of success stories. The main concern always being the bowing of the front/back glass. I'm trying to think of a way to silicone a cross piece of glass from the front to the back for extra support to stop bowing... However, that will probably take away from my desired rimless look. I've read success stories with 20 long's, and haven't read anyone saying that theirs broke. Input?

I plan on following this guide: http://www.natureaquariumclubofutah.com/How_to_Remove_the_Rim_off_a_Standard_Rimmed_Tank.pdf

Thanks.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

I have done de-rimming on my 29g some time back and set it up about for 4 month now with success, 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/diy-aquarium-projects/71467-derimming-29-gallon.html

Good luck.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

I had actually been reading your thread earlier! Looks great, it's a definite encourager for going ahead with the derimming. I actually might do a 10 gallon instead which is no big deal.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I've de-rimmed both 20 tall and 10 gallon. You can see the 20 tall at http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/journals/73533-el-natural-hidden-spring.html

It has been set up about 4 months. Yes, the glass does bow about 1/8" total in the center (1/16" each side). It did this immediately upon filling, and has not increased. My friendly glass expert (art glass, cabinet maker, etc) tells me that 1/8" is within tolerances.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Accidentally put too much of my weight on the 10 gallon while de-rimming it and ended up with a nice cracked pane. Good thing it was an old scratched tank. Made for some good practice, and i'll pick up a nice pristine tank tomorrow from the store!


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

HOORAH! Went and bought another 10 gallon today from petsmart. $14. Proceeded to de-rim the tank successfully with only 1 mishap. The glass cracked at the top for about 3 inches while taking off the rim. The piece broke off with the rim and i didn't see it until after it was off. The piece ended up being about 3 inches by about 1/8" tall so it's really not noticable. I'll put it in the back anyways.

After de-rimming i proceeded with the tedious task of removing all the silicone which is very time consuming. After getting all the excess off i took a risky move and trimmed up the silicone in the corners. From the corner the bead was about 1/2" wide on each side, and i trimmed it to about an 1/8". I didn't cut into any of the thick silicone so it seemed to work out well. 

All i can say is it looks 300x better than with the rim. 

I'm water testing now and will post pics if successful (or not)!


----------



## FBG (Jan 2, 2006)

Be sure to sand down the edges, otherwise it'll be a lot pain and some blood loss in case you cut your self. It took me 5 minutes with 120 and then 160 grit sandpaper to take the edge off and make it a smooth, rounder edge.

I've taken rims off of two ten gallons and a 2 gallon. One of the 10 gallons I actually took the glass apart and turned it on it's side. You can see the aquarium here (http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/nano-aquariums/74629-fbgs-10-gallon.html) It has been like this for over a year with no troubles. It does bow the normal 1/8th" but my silicone job still holds to this day.

Please let us know how your tank turns out!


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah i'll get to sanding the edges once i'm done with the DIY ada stand. Putting final coat of enamel on tonight. Tank looks great and passed a 5 day water test. Will post pics of tank and stand soon.

Stay tuned for DIY ADA Solar 1. (not using same lights, but same design concept)


----------



## Leslie (Aug 17, 2010)

Id be waaay to worried about my tank breaking to try this


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

With a ten gallon, the risks are very low. The glass wont break under what amount of water. The only risks of leakage are if the silicone breaks and THAT is nearly impossible on a ten gallon. I even trimmed a lot of silicone off the glass in the corners and I have no leaks


----------



## FBG (Jan 2, 2006)

The real test is a few months in. At least that is my perspective. I was really leery the first month, I actually had it in a sun room for three weeks. But after you get use to the fact that it won't break under normal conditions like cleaning and trimming, things get better/easier. Well me for sure because I re-sealed 5 of the 8 silicone seals.  

Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## jcinnb (Dec 23, 2010)

Not exactly on topic, but....


I bought a used 55 before Christmas. Cleaned it up, and filled it. The center plastic "support" was cracked, story was that prior looker picked up aquarium by center support, told no sweat, but got it a bit cheaper.

I epoxied the crack to make it whole.

On filling, we heard a crack, and the middle support had broken at original spot. Tank bowed out about 1/2 inch, total. No leakage. I have noticed that the corners of the rim at split (when I got it).

I though that rim was decorative safety, but after reading this thread, maybe I have a time bomb on my hands. I would not survive 55 gal on our living room floor. My death at wife's hands would be swift, but I hate to leave them such a mess.

Am I in trouble?

jcinnb


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Haha "I would not survive 55gal on the floor". I understand that! You may have an issue/time bomb on your hands. Its very likely that the front pane could break however its good that most of the rim is still intact. If you can afford it, I would buy a new tank. If that's not an option i'd go to the hardware store and pick up a straight metal bracket to rejoin the brace. Anyone else have any suggestions?


----------

